

A history of different screw drives - ComputerGuru
http://m.instructables.com/id/When-a-Phillips-is-not-a-Phillips/?ALLSTEPS

======
51Cards
As a Canadian I just finally learned the real difference between a true
Robertson and a "Square Drive". No wonder I keep stripping so many bits!
Fascinating!

See: Step 6: Square Drive

------
sosuke
What great timing, I was just looking up screw drivers this morning! I now
know what to curse camout when I try and remove a over tightened screw.
Looking for a good tool though makes me realize why my dad would get so angry
when one was misplaced they aren't cheap.
[http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?item_ID=645237&group...](http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?item_ID=645237&group_id=682252&supersede=&tool=all)
I'll probably end up getting a ratcheting driver and the interchangeable bits.

~~~
xaqfox
Especially so if he had Snap-On tools!

The manual-drive one you linked is nice for the hex on the shank, but my
favorite is this ratcheting version because it allows the shank to be extended
with normal 1/4" extensions. If you have the opportunity to try one and feel
the ratchet action it becomes obvious why they are so much better than the
cheap sets you can buy at the hardware store:
[http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P65=&tool=hand&item_...](http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?P65=&tool=hand&item_ID=643055&group_ID=681248&store=snapon-
store&dir=catalog)

------
FullyFunctional
Once I discovered Torx, I never looked back. To me they seem superior to all
of the alternatives, except for availability and assortment of screws. Are
there any disadvantages I'm missing (besides cost, which isn't inherent)?

------
donatj
LOX looks really interesting to me. Might consider using those when I redo my
deck this summer.

